# Mostardas (RS) - Centro Histórico e Dunas do Parque Nacional da Lagoa do Peixe



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Situada à 210 km da capital, na peculiar faixa de terra entre a Lagoa das Patos e o Oceâno, encontra-se esta bucólica e cativante cidadezinha de arquitetura açoriana, de 12 mil habitantes. A Paisagem entre Capivari do Sul e Mostardas, passando por Palmares do Sul é linda, com planícies, fazendas, criações, etc.. A estrada, para os mais antigos conhecida como a "Estrada do Inferno", está em ótimo estado, um pouco irregular uns 20 km antes de Mostardas. Eu passei nessas dunas para chegar ao Balneário Mostardense, que fica a 12 km da sede.

Um dos maiores atrativos da região é o Parque Nacional da Lagoa do Peixe. Dentro da área do parque, na costa, a aproximadamente 20 quilômetros do Balneário de Mostardas, está situado o Farol de Mostardas. Já na margem da Lagoa dos Patos podem ser visitados os históricos Farol Capão da Marca e o Farol Cristóvão Pereira, ambos construídos no século XIX.

1 -









2 -









3 -








4 -








5 -








6 -








7 -








8 -








9 -








10 -


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Tá aí uma cidade que me despertava uma certa curiosidade... Mostardas sempre me chamou a atenção pela localização bastante peculiar, uma parte do Estado ainda bastante desconhecida do RS, que é essa "faixa de terra" entre a Lagoa dos Patos e o Oceano Atlântico. É uma cidade que quase não se encontra fotos, então ver esse patrimônio arquitetônico é uma grata surpresa. Já tinha visto uma foto ou outra das construções açorianas de Mostardas, mas igual fiquei surpreso positivamente. O Parque Nacional da Lagoa do Peixe parece ser muito bonito, uma pena que tu tenha tirado poucas fotos... De qualquer maneira, valeu pelo thread! Threads assim, que mostram lugares bonitos e/ou interessantes, são uma das motivações que ainda me fazem frequentar aqui.


----------



## Mifars (Mar 21, 2015)

Esta parte do Estado realmente é desconhecida pra mim. Sempre tive curiosidade em conhecer, especialmente por causa das suas belezas naturais. É impressionante como o RS tem diversas facetas!
Gostei também dos casarões. Valeu pelas fotos!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito legal Edu. Eu quando tenho de ir a Rio Grande eu sempre opto pela BR 101 (Est. do Inferno) para deslocamento, combinando com o horário certo da balsa (inconveniente). Na volta, tenho mais liberdade pra explorar, então já parei (e fiz thread) de Mostardas. Uma cidade bem peculiar, com arquitetura tipicamente luso-brasileira numa regiao pouco povoada. 

Sempre me pego com vontade de explorar melhor essa região do RS. Os faróis, a Lagoa dos Patos, os PNs, o litoral... 

Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Os arredores da cidade:









Instagram BEmxqqjJKuH
















https://www.mostardas.rs.gov.br/turismo/view/7/dunas-do-balneario-mostardense


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Nunca tinha pensado se existia cidades nessa faixa de terra do RS hehe mas que grata surpresa! Mostarda tem um patrimônio histórico interessante, lembra inclusive Colonia no Uruguai.


----------



## joaoh (Apr 30, 2017)

nome da cidade é bem curioso


----------



## Fabriciotaunay (May 4, 2014)

Tinha curiosidade sobre a cidade (e Tavares também). Cheguei até ver se havia cobertura do Google Street View, mas só tem da estrada.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Não tem mais fotos Edu? Essa cidade sempre me despertou muita curiosidade e vontade de visitar, tanto pelo patrimônio quanto pela natureza privilegiada pela localização peculiar!


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Muito obrigado pelos comentários: a paisagem é mesmo única!

11 - Ainda no centro








12 - a 12 km do Centro, depois de estrada de chão e dunas









13 -









14 -









15 -









16 - 









17-










18 -


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Obrigado pelas novas fotos, Edu!


----------



## Sorvete na Testa (Feb 12, 2012)

Por que a prefeitura de Mostardas não exige que todas as construções mantenham o estilo arquitetônico que os açorianos legaram à cidade?


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Faço minhas as palavra dos outros, sempre quis conhecer essa cidade, e é difícil encontrar imagens dela na internat. Obrigado por postar! Mostardas não me decepcionou.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Fico pensando o que um açoriano dos dias de hoje diria se conhecesse essa cidadezinha...


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Uma fofura! Eu tenho um plano imaginário na minha cabecinha, todo esse istmo deveria ser uma especie de paraíso fiscal e ambiental, com casas de campo de fim de semana, pousadas, hoteis, fazendas organicas... acho que um pouco de dinamismo viria... e claro a ponte para rio grande...


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Realmente, as fotos de Mostardas são uma viagem no tempo e nesse sentido, como alguém já comentou, evocam a imagem de uma Colônia do Sacramento mais simples (ou ainda inexplorada...)

Uma curiosidade: sendo uma cidade varrida pelos ventos do Atlântico e bem fria no inverno, Mostardas tem como produto local mais famoso o *cobertor mostardeiro*, feito de lã de ovelha, que pode ser comprado no artesanato da cidade.


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Pequenina, mas com muita personalidade, pena que faltam recursos e políticos com alguma visão urbanística, para melhorar a pavimentação, colocar floreiras ao estilo mediterrâneo, dar aquele toque que valorize e chame turismo para a cidade.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Nunca tinha visto fotos de Mostardas. Que cidadezinha bonita. Muito obrigado por compartilhar.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

RVpoa said:


> Pequenina, mas com muita personalidade, pena que faltam recursos e políticos com alguma visão urbanística, para melhorar a pavimentação, colocar floreiras ao estilo mediterrâneo, dar aquele toque que valorize e chame turismo para a cidade.


E isso pode ser feito com poucos recursos, não precisa nada revolucionário. Basta ver o que os uruguaios fizeram em Colonia del Sacramento.


----------

